# Navarre Bridge Report 9/28/13 - Flounder everywhere!



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Went to navarre bridge today just to get away from the house, it was a little windy when I got there but it was a pretty good day. After catching some finger sized pinfish, I rigged up 2 rods with shrimp and 1 rod with pinfish. After about 20 minutes waiting and messing around with snapper something ran with the shrimp. After 15 minutes of fighting the fish I saw a glimpse of a huge black drum. Luckily a guy fishing next to me had a net and netted him for me. Lots of fun but I was sure it had worms so we released it. We probably caught 40 to 50 short flounder. Every cast with a jig tipped with shrimp I hooked up. 1 out of every 10 was a keeper. I only kept one cause all the others were right a 12 inches, keepers but too small for my liking.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome, I need to catch my first flounder of the year here soon!


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Where you fishing from shore or a boat? WHere at on the bridge? I've been there 4 times fishing from 2 different locations on the bridge without even a nibble.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

If your coming onto the bridge from the north side it will be the first place you can stop, then I go under the bridge and I fish from shore.


----------

